# What are you eating today?



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just to motivate me and hopefully others, I thought I would post my food diary for today.

Breakfast: Oat so Simple (apple and blueberry). I know it should be porridge but I am finishing off leftovers!

Mid Morning: 8 almonds and 1 satsuma

Lunch: chicken breast with carrots cucumber and peppers with low fat humus.
          Yogurt, Apple

Mid PM: apple, almonds

Dinner:  spaghetti bolognese on bean sprouts (instead of spaghetti!).

1.5 hrs advanced tennis

Supper:  Small amount of cheese and 1 Ryvita


Drinks: 2 Decaff coffee with skimmed milk - and lots of water!


How does this sound to you?

I am also testing regularly to get back in the swing of things again!

I will report my weight loss Friday as I said I was starting last Friday - but I slipped a bit and feel I am really starting today!


----------



## Katieb (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Lucy

Am feeling really down today, so reading your post has inspired me! I got on the scales to discover that I had managed to gain a few pounds, I have a fridge full of leftovers and my brother, wife and 3 young children headed off home to Spain yesterday after 9 days with us over christmas and New Year! I miss them so much! I am beating myself up after eating/drinking things I really shouldn't have. I had done so well up to christmas but feel tired and uninspired at the moment (and I know it's not in the spirit of things, but reading how well people have done over christmas is having a negative effect on me and just makes me more angry!) It's good to read that someone has taken the bull by the horns and is raring to get back on the healthy eating trail! I will go and throw out the leftovers, have salmon and salad for lunch then take the dogs for a long walk. I am off work til next Monday, so will plan some exercise for each day. Thanks for helping me to get back on track and enjoy your tennis! Love Katie


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2012)

HI Katie,

We could be twins. I too have seen my son and girlfriend return to Qatar and now I am desperately missing them!

I also have completely pigged out over xmas and gained more than a few pounds - so not everyone has been good!

The WLG has the 2012 Total Group Loss thread now - and starts off by drawing a line under 2011 - line drawn - that years gone and any guilty feelings with it!  Don't beat yourself up too much, christmas is for celebrating and you are only human.

Why not take today as your first day and then post any loss next Tuesday and each week after that - if you struggle one week (or even this week!) we are here to support you.

I think you are ready now to have a great week - so you go girl!


----------



## Katieb (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Lucy

Sorry to hear you too have waved a loved one off and feel down! It's rubbish isn't it? But thanks for making me feel less isolated. I have pledged my weight loss to the WLG and want to hit target by May (my next review). I will do as you say and weigh myself next Tuesday and post on the site. Hopefully I will be feeling better by then Have a great day! Love Katiexxx


----------



## macast (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm also feeling very depressed at the weight-gain in the latter part of 2011 but was so happy to hear that we are drawing a line under 2011..... it was a horrid year for me!!!  apart from the fact that I found this group 

so sorry I've been missing for a while.  but hopefully I'll get back on track and feel more motivated with you lot around 

since my operation in October I haven't been able to exercise (even walking was painful) .... but hopefully I can begin to step it up a bit now and start to do something

thanks for being there Lucy and Katie <3


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Macast,

Lovely to see you back and I hope 2012 is a  much better year for you.


----------



## Katieb (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome back Macast. I hope 2012 turns out to be a better year for you. With each others' support I'm sure we'll soon be back on track and looking forward to a better, brighter year. Hugs from me{{{}}}} Katiexx


----------



## macast (Jan 3, 2012)

Lucy that looks like a really healthy eating plan

how does eating like this affect your BG levels?

I can't eat oats or wheat for breakfast coz it just sends levels way up!!!  ok for eating them the rest of the day.... but not in the morning.  I'm better with a meat-based breakfast 



lucy123 said:


> Just to motivate me and hopefully others, I thought I would post my food diary for today.
> 
> Breakfast: Oat so Simple (apple and blueberry). I know it should be porridge but I am finishing off leftovers!
> 
> ...


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

It is a low gi diet which helps my bs a lot. I am recording my bs this week so maybe next week I could post these too. 

Seeing as yesterdays menu motivated a few of you, I will post todays as well.

Breakfast: All Bran, Skimmed milk and sweetener
Snack: 8 almonds and 1 satsuma
Lunch: Left over spag bol mince (small portion) and carrot batons 
          Yogurt, Apple
Snack: Apple and almonds
Dinner: Salmon with brocolli, brussells and green beans.
Supper: Small piece of cheese and ryvita
..and loads of water!

1.5 mile fast run.
Wish me luck.

I have to say that yesterday I had a huge headache all day -a bit like a migraine but I feel much better today and think it may have been withdrawal symptoms from all the rubbish I ate over xmas - so if anyone gets the same in the first day or two of getting back on it - do your best to stick with it!


----------

